# Gesucht: Freier Mitarbeiter S7, WinCC, Proleit, Braumat



## mr.binford (16 Juli 2008)

Gesucht wird ein freier Mitarbeiter Bereich Automatisierung

Aufgaben :
-Enwicklung von Automatisierung SW im Bereich Brauerei und Pharma
-Projektierung und IBN unserer Analgen weltweit

Kenntnisse:
-Step7
-WinCC
-Proleit
-Braumat
-PCS7
-etc.

Kontakt:
mail:    stefan.feider@corosys.com
mobil:  +49 151 126 310 27


----------

